

Tempting startup ideas for first-time entrepreneurs - ambition
http://onstartups.com/tabid/3339/bid/11978/The-10-Most-Tempting-Software-Startup-Categories.aspx?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+onstartups+(OnStartups)

======
mixmax
B2B ideas are sorely missing from the list, yet these are the customers that
have problems they are willing to pay real money for.

~~~
zaidf
Agree! From my experience having done a consumer startup and a B2B(at
present), B2B ideas are easier to monetize.

They are also more predictable so it is unlike to get 100M acquisitions out of
hype. You have to decide which game you want to play. Both are perfectly legit
IMO.

~~~
tocomment
How do you market B2B products? I know enough to write good software but I
have no clue how to hire sales people, etc.

~~~
yesimahuman
I am going down that road at the moment and I don't really know either. Yes,
business have money that they are willing to spend, but many are willing to
spend the most for what they see as the best product. Things like "simple"
often come across as immature. Maybe the mindset just needs to change, I'm not
sure.

~~~
zaidf
Agreed. I think "simple" matters more for consumers. Whether your product can
increase revenue or reduce cost is probably the end goal of most solid b2b
deals.

------
SMrF
This was already posted once before here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1159438>

